# bud watch



## Silvan (Jan 13, 2016)

Here are some of my Paphs that are taking sooooo long and doesn't seem to do any growing. So I thought that posting some pics it might give me some visual 
motivation. Let's hope that I'm not jixing them by posting the bud/seath.

Paph Lola Bird:







At least it's making two new growths:






Plant:







Liberty Taiwan:
Been growing this one for many years. It better not blast, be mislabeled or just plain awful :viking:






vietnamense:
Previously bloomed twice. Let's see if the third time it will be better. It usually bloom during the summer.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2016)

Good luck, but....


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 14, 2016)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks guys...
I can't believe I started this thread back in January.. and finally the spike on my Paph. Lola Bird decided to emerge..let's hope that it won't take two more months to see the flower.. !!!






Update April 20th
Lola Bird





May 3rd
Lola Bird










But thankfully, both my vietnamense and Liberty Taiwan didn't take as much time from when they started to show signs of blooming.






I hope that the Liberty Taiwan will open a little bit more but the top of the petals have already started to show some waves, kovachii style...


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2016)

Parvi time!!! Excellent growing, whats lola bird?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2016)

They came out nicely. Lola bird is micranthum x emersonii.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 23, 2016)

troy said:


> Parvi time!!! Excellent growing, whats lola bird?





NYEric said:


> They came out nicely. Lola bird is micranthum x emersonii.



Like he says  
Lola Bird is the cross you get when your Liberty Taiwan that you've been growing for a couple of years doesn't seem to want to bloom..  I just hope that it'll be as nice a the one the member Papheteer showed us as it was from the same batch from the Orchidinn. Time will tell.

I got my Liberty Taiwan back in May 2011 from In-Charm as a small seedling. It was blooming size three years ago, but I used to summer my parvis outside and too much rain was rotting the roots. Now, I grow it inside year long, water only once a week and it's planted in a simple mix of medium bark and coarse perlite. I repot yearly (I'll probably wait a bit this year for new growths to appear and grow a bit) and sprinkle oyster shells on top of the media. It doesn't grow as fast, but at least it's healthy and blooming. YaY me!


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2016)

Good.growing. i hope your viet hangs in there.


----------

